# Toshiba e-studio 280 - NEED HELP!



## sterlingre (Jun 12, 2010)

I purchased this printer from a company who was going out of business a year ago. I found someone locally who was able to load the Toshiba File Downloader on our computers, and we've been happily printing, copying, faxing, and scanning ever since.

Now the machine has a "Call For Support" error on it and it's essentially a giant paperweight. I know the passcode is 123456, but I don't know any of the fault codes, or how to reset this machine. I don't have TopAccess on my computer, but have since learned that it may be useful. I need someone who can walk me through a quick check-up on this machine. I'm not a technician, but I'm fairly savvy.

Please help! I can communicate via this tech site, or provide my e-mail address if that is easier.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jl7386 (Jul 6, 2010)

hi sterlingre

Topaccess can be access using your Internet Web Browser by entering your Toshiba eSTUDIO IP address

e.g. 101.10.12.128

the message "CALL for Support" normally require technical person to attend the equipment.

the error message can be view at TOP Access
--> Administrator --> Message Log

Good Luck
JL


----------



## sterlingre (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't get to the IP address of my printer. I understand that a technical support person would be the ideal solution, but that isn't an option here. I need a technical support person to walk me through some things. This is a sincere request. I need help to figure this out.

I need to get an override code or a reset code for the Toshiba. Can anyone help me with this? I know someone with the knowledge must be out there.


----------



## jl7386 (Jul 6, 2010)

to get the IP Address of your eSTUDIO

goto the eSTUDIO Panel, and do the following

press the "User Functions" --> Admin --> Password "123456" --> Network --> IPV4 --> network (DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING)

once you get the IP address do the following in my previous reply...


----------



## sterlingre (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for this information. Except that I have a CALL FOR SUPPORT message on my screen and can't access anything. The machine is locked up.

Is there a reset or override to this? Can I plug a computer straight into it? Do I have any options at all if calling someone to come to where the printer is isn't an option?


----------



## sterlingre (Jun 12, 2010)

I will pay someone to help me fix this.


----------



## jl7386 (Jul 6, 2010)

have you tried Power off, wait for a while and switch it on again?...
if the message "Call for support" still appear, you have not choice but to call for the service....


----------

